# Benjamin Moore Aura



## twokidsnosleep

I love BM paints for inside and out, they just go on so well.
I have not tried this version


----------



## grittyroots

i used this paint on a house that i had worked on. color was very consistant. your right it doesn't like to be brushed. the only problem is the price, but the results are worth the cost


----------



## greatview

I've used it several times and and like it very much. Straight out of the can it goes on smoothly and covers really well. The label warns not to thin the product but I like to spray when ever possible so, after talking to the paint store which said don't thin, I added enough water to be able to spray. The results were better than I expected. A nice, even finish. I used a satin finish. For wall and trim paint (and painted furniture and cabinets), I won't use anything else


----------



## jayman7

I love this paint aside from the cost obviously. The smell is very mild to the nose too. I repainted a bathroom that has a lot of condensation issues so I splurged on the paint. It goes on super smooth even with a paintbrush for me. The walls are covered in condensation after a shower and there are no stains or paint peeling anywhere after about 6 months.


----------



## stevenhsieh

I wouldn't use this paint for 6-panel door, unless your fast at brushing.


----------



## toddc

As a pro contractor painting is part of my required skill set, I have not used the BM Aura yet but frequently use other brands at $50 per gallon.

Typically, you get what you pay for when it comes to paint.

If you need to temper the paint a little try adding some *Floetrol*. It conditions the paint to flow out better and stay open a little longer. It is not the same as thinning it, it maintains the consistency but enhances it's application.


----------



## stevenhsieh

Todd

I'm curious
What brand has paint for $50 a gallon?

I was told that it is best not use Floetrol for Aura paint 
Because Aura extender is resin based, Floetrol is glycol based 
Aura extender is specifically formulated for Aura's unique configuration


----------



## thiel

I have always found that paint is one of the few things left that you get what you pay for… partial to Muralo paints… a bit more than $50 per gallon, but I've used them a lot and find them excellent. (I'm not a pro.)


----------



## toddc

Sherwin William's Pro Classic is just under $50 for me and I think $52 for homeowners.

Thanks for the correction on using the Floetrol with this product. I have not used or researched the Benjamin Moore Aura paint so this is something that I have not encountered yet. Every product has it's own particular chemistry and I certainly would follow manufacturer's instructions and recommendations.

I mostly use Sherwin's Pro Classic and Pittsburgh Paint's Manor Hall line. Both are pricey but they are sublime products to use.

Once again, price point is commensurate with quality of the product.


----------



## stevenhsieh

I just ordered the extender, I'll try it out to see if there's a difference.
How do you like Pro classic paint? I heard it also dries fast.

I got to try SW Duration and compare it to Aura.


----------



## toddc

I LOVE the Pro Classic.

How fast it dries is relative to ambient humidity, temp, and your painting skills. I have to keep moving I have not been unhappy with it.

I found that the Pittsburgh Paint Manor Hall is a competitive product that costs about $7 less per gallon. That makes me use it a little more.

Often the paint choice I make depends on what I am matching in a remodeling project. If I am painting out a whole room with a good break at a door I use premium paint. If I am matching in an open room without a good break I end up using what the client used to get a seamless match.

Also, cheaper paint can be used (and is) in newer construction because it is not covering any other colors. As a remodeling contractor I opt for more expensive paint with good hiding quality because I am covering old colors.


----------



## stevenhsieh

I can see why contractors like fast drying paint since it dries under 1 hour.
Re coat twice or more in one day.


----------



## harmonpa

As mentioned if it hard to apply due to drying to fast floetrol helps reduce dry time while not thinning the paint. Just don't use it with high gloss as it can reduce sheen to much. Floetrol can help also with making it easier to spray (although the stuff should spray with an airless)


----------

